# Rahmen verbogen/gebrochen, Garantiefall?



## Se7enair (18. Mai 2011)

So hab vorhin einen Defekt meines Rahmens bemerkt, zum Glück isser nich ganz durchgebrochen, womöglich bei ner Abfahrt.
Muss von der heutigen Ausfahrt kommen war vorher noch nicht da. Jedenfalls nichts sichtbares.

Also liebes Bergamont-Team, ist das ein Garantiefall? Das Bike wurde vor weniger als einem Jahr gekauft, so Ende Sommer 2010 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Gekauft wurde es bei Jehlebikes in Ulm. Modell ist Evolve 5.9, weitestgehend eigentlich Originalzustand. Gabel is ne Rock Shox Recon mit 100mm drin. Hab da schon unterschiedliche entdeckt.

Freue mich über schnell Antwort, hab leider gerade kein Ersatzbike und will so schnell wie möglich wieder auf Tour.


----------



## keroson (18. Mai 2011)

:O das sieht nach ganz schön Gewalteinwirkung von außen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (18. Mai 2011)

Ich mach morgen mal bessere Bilder, aber das sieht mMn so aus als hätte man das Rohr zusammengeschoben/genickt. Denk mal da ist ne Belastung von der Gabel "durchgedrungen". Von aussen ist keine Einwirkung erkennbar, Lack usw weißt auf den ersten Blick keine sonstigen Beschädigungen auf


----------



## bergamont (19. Mai 2011)

@Se7enair


Als erstes bitte auf keinen Fall weiter fahren und umgehend mit der Rechnung an Jehle Bikes wenden. 

So ein Schadensbild tritt eigentlich nur auf, wenn man gegen ein Hindernis fährt, bzw. es sonstwie zu einer zu hohen Krafteinwirkung auf die Gabel oder das Vorderrad kommt. 
Das letzte Wort ob Garantiefall oder nicht hat unser Service, der wird sich das hier aber wohl in natura ansehen wollen.

Sollte es kein Garantiefall sein, was ich nach dem Foto nicht wirklich ausschließen kann, werden wir Dir über Jehle aber ein Angebot für einen Crash-Replacement Rahmen machen.

Für eine schnellstmögliche Abwicklung also bitte mit der Rechnung an Jehle wenden. Am besten vorher kurz durchrufen und klären, wie das dort mit der Abwicklung (Rücksendung, etc.) gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Se7enair (19. Mai 2011)

Wann wäre es denn kein Garantiefall? Also gegen ein Hindernis bin ich sicherlich nicht gefahren, starke Einwirkungen auf Gabel und Vorderrad können gut möglich sein, aber hey ich fahr mit dem Ding halt Mountainbike und nich Radwege.
Aber ansonsten kann ich weder am Dämpfer noch am Vorderrad irgendwelche Schäden erkennen.

Aber ich werd mich umgehen mit Jehle in Verbindung setzen, ist zwar seit dem Umzug ne etwas weitere Strecke aber immernoch machbar.

Dann woll mer mal hoffen dass es Garantie is, kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Rahmen bei sowas in die Knie geht.

Ahja was würde denn, gesetz den Fall es ist kein Garantiefall, mich ein neuer Rahmen kosten?


----------



## bergamont (19. Mai 2011)

Bei normaler Benutzung, und dazu gehört für ein Mountainbike natürlich auch der Einsatz im Gelände, tritt so ein Schadensbild nicht auf. Anzunehmen wären also zwei mögliche Ursachen: Fremdeinwirkung oder Materialfehler.
Ersteres fällt natürlich nicht unter die Garantie, der Materialfehler dagegen schon.

Genau diesen Punkt zu klären, ist Sache unserer Service-Abteilung, die sich in solchen Fällen den Defekt in Absprache mit Deinem Händler entweder selbst oder durch ihn ansieht bzw. prüft.
Bitte habe Verständis dafür, dass ich hier nicht abschließend anhand eines Fotos beurteilen kann, was und was kein Garantiefall ist. Daher erstmal abwarten, was bei der Reklamation raus kommt.

Sollte es ein Crash-Replacement geben, wird Dir Jehle ein Angebot machen. Zu den Kosten hierfür kann ich keine Angaben machen, da das Sache Deines Händlers ist - Bergamont gibt da keine Preisempfehlung (UVP) vor.


----------



## Se7enair (19. Mai 2011)

Also Fremdeinwirkung kann ich ausschlieÃen. Absichtlich ist da nichts passiert, vorallem weil das Bike wirklich keiner in die HÃ¤nde bekommt auÃer ich. Unabsichtliche Fremdeinwirkung durch Ãste, BÃ¤ume kann ich ausschlieÃen da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass da irgendwie was hinkommen kann, da ist ja das Vorderrad im Weg. Stein wÃ¼rd ich ausschlieÃen da ich keine Spuren von nem Einschalg erkennen kann.
Klar kann man das anhand eines Bildes nicht feststellen bin grad nur extrem mies gelaunt dass ich jetzt erstmal nichtmehr fahren kann, deshalb wÃ¼rd ich gern im Vorraus mÃ¶glichst genau wissen ob ich schonmal auf nen neuen Rahmen sparen muss oder nicht.

Bin gerade schon dabei mit Jehle Kontakt aufzunehmen, allerdings is gerade besetzt.
Hab jetzt auch die Rechnung hier, 07.05.2010, also etwas Ã¤lter als Gedacht. Aber gesetzliche GewÃ¤hrleistung mÃ¼sste ja 2 Jahre betragen oder?

â¬: Also soll Bilder davon machen und per Mail an Jehle schicken, der Verantwortliche entscheidet dann ob er den Rahmen haben will oder nicht. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Se7enair (19. Mai 2011)

Ich zeig mal die Bilder die ich jetzt an Jehle verschickt hab.


----------



## user_0815 (19. Mai 2011)

das sieht ja aus wie ne cola-dose... iss wahrscheinlich ausm gleichen material?


----------



## Se7enair (19. Mai 2011)

Aluminium halt, aber ich glaub der Rahmen sollte um einiges dicker und wiederstandsfÃ¤higer sein.

Nuja der Mann bei Jehle hat mir versprochen heute oder morgen ne Antwort zu erhalten.

Am liebsten wÃ¼rd ichs gegen das Threesome 5.9 eintauschen, das gibts fÃ¼r nÃ¼r 200â¬ mehr beim Jehle, die wÃ¼rd ich auch drauflegen


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2011)

Habe heute die Info aus unserem Service bekommen, dass die Reklamation anerkannt wurde.
Abwicklung erfolgt weiter über Jehle, bei Fragen dazu bitte an Deinen Ansprechpartner dort wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (23. Mai 2011)

War schon kurz davor bei Jehle anzurufen weil mir eine Antwort am nächsten Tag zugesagt wurde. 
Top das es anerkannt wurde und das alles ihn nichtmal einer Woche, das ist guter Service. So stell ich mir das vor. 
Werd mich dann morgen gleich mit Jehle in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Apollon (23. Mai 2011)

daumen hoch! 

viel spass beim biken!


----------



## Se7enair (31. Mai 2011)

Also letzte Woche bei Jehle angerufen, der wollte die Rahmennummer und bestellt nu nen neuen Rahmen, sobald der da ist darf ich vorbeikommen.

@Bergamont: Ist da bei euch schon was eingegangen und wielang dauerts dann bis der Rahmen rausgeht? 
Meine MTB-Gruppe is morgen auf nem Techniktraining und ich kann kein Ersatzbike organisieren, ich brauch meins wieder


----------



## basti138 (4. Juni 2011)

Würde an deiner Stelle froh sein - da hat jemand in der Garantieabteilung offensichtlich beide Augen zugedrückt


----------



## Se7enair (4. Juni 2011)

Mag gut sein, ging aber alles problemlos. Rahmen ist übrigens angekommen, jetzt muss nur noch umgebaut werden.


----------



## grasshoppa (7. Juni 2011)

Hey, Du hast zu Recht einen neuen Rahmen verdient!
@basti138: Ich verstehe leider nicht warum "Jemand bei der Garantie beide Augen zugedrückt hat"? Es sieht doch ziemlich nach Materialfehler aus.

Mich würde gerne interessieren, ob Du "nur" einen neuen Rahmen über Bergamont bekommen hast oder ob auch die "Umbaukosten" übernommen wurden. Sprich Montage der "alten" Komponenten  an den neuen Rahmen.
(Neue Züge, evtl. Gabelschaft an das Steuerrohr anpassen, Gewinde nachschneiden usw.) 
Wer nicht schrauben kann oder will muß dann leider tief in die Tasche greifen.
Bei einem Bekannten ist genau dieses eingetroffen.                    (Bergamont "Beluga Sport" Stadtbike. Nach 4 Jahren Rahmenbruch am Steuerrohr ??? Das Rad hatte in diesen Jahren nie einen Sturz, Bordsteinkontakt geschweige denn sensiblen Geländeeinsatz hinter sich. 
Der Rahmen wurde dann als Garantiefall akzeptiert  (Materialfehler) aber die Umbaukosten wurden von Bergamont nicht übernommen.
Nach damaliger Anfrage hieß es: 
2 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch inkl. Montagekostenübernahme.
5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. (...und seh zu wie Du dann damit klar kommst.    )
160,00 EUR Montagekosten waren dann fällig!
Irgendwie hat der Name "Bergamont" für mich persönlich einen kleinen        Knacks hinterlassen. Man bedenke: Rahmenbrüche können auch Knochenbrüche hinterlassen.
Knackt es bei dieser Marke eigentlich öfters als "normal"?

Viele Grüße,
grasshoppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (7. Juni 2011)

Ist mein erstes Bike von Bergamont und auch der erste Bruch.

Rahmen wurde komplett mit Einbau übernommen, mir wurde zwar angeboten den Rahmen selbst einzubauen, da ich aber momentan nicht das passende Werkzeug habe lass ich es machen.

Der Rahmen ist aber auch erst ein Jahr jung.


----------



## basti138 (8. Juni 2011)

> @basti138: Ich verstehe leider nicht warum "Jemand bei der Garantie  beide Augen zugedrückt hat"? Es sieht doch ziemlich nach Materialfehler  aus.


Materialfehler würde ich nen Riss bezeichnen - aber an der Stelle ein Riss, das geht doch gar nicht.
Soll sich jeder sein Bild machen - ist einfach nur meine freie Meinung

Für mich siehts nach ner zu steilen Landung, oder ähnlichem aus.
Jetzt iss eh wurscht, der Rahmen ist ersetzt


----------



## user_0815 (8. Juni 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Würde an deiner Stelle froh sein - da hat jemand  in der Garantieabteilung offensichtlich beide Augen zugedrückt


ich bin der gleichen meinung...


----------



## basti138 (8. Juni 2011)

Spricht doch für Bergamont oder nicht

Da gabs doch hier ausm Forum ein Cube und ein Canyon
Die sind auch eines nicht natürlichen Todes gestorben...
Sowas geht scheinbar recht schnell, wenn man die Kraft ungünstig einleitet.
Ein Erdloch, das den selben Durchmesser wie das Vorderrad hat, eine falsche Landung...
Sowas ist Markenübergreifend.

Die Bikes sollen halt auch leicht sein - sonst hätte ein Fullie mit 120mm 15 kg.

Das mit den Umbaukosten ist auch nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Landung wars nich, das Erdloch triffts eher, wobeis ne Wasserrinne war, nuja aber mMn sollte der Rahmen das ausshalten. Klar ich werd vorwärts runterfliegen aber der Rahmen darf da nicht nachgeben, vorallem da sonst nichts gelitten hat, nichmal das Laufrad hat was abbekommen, also is die ganze Kraft auf den Rahmen.


----------



## basti138 (8. Juni 2011)

Laufräder sind in Längsrichtung extrem stabil 

Das Problem ist, dass du das dünne Rohr wie blöd auf Zug beanspruchen kannst, aber auf Druck siehts nicht so gut aus, besoners wenn das Rohr duch das Gusset vorne am Steuerrohr noch gebogen wird.
Die gabel hat nen Mödermässigen Hebel und du drückst mit deinem Gewicht oben den Lenker nach vorne.
Das Problem ist der Ruck - jedenfalls merkt der Fahrer das normelerweise
Ob jetzt ein anderer Rahmen gehalten hätte

Der Besitzer von dem Cube ist glaub ich auch in ne Rinne, oder nen Graben gefahren - zu spät gesehen und wupp...
Es ist ja kein Freerider. Sondern ein leichtes AM - man kann nicht alles haben.

Finds jedenfalls cool, dass es geklappt hat


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Nuja, als AM würd ichs nich bezeichnen, eher marathon.

Naja ich bin froh dass es so schnell und einfach geklappt. Hoff mer mal dass ich schnell wieder aufm Bike sitz


----------



## basti138 (8. Juni 2011)

Hier der Thread zum Cube


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

grasshoppa schrieb:


> Hey, Du hast zu Recht einen neuen Rahmen verdient!
> @basti138: Ich verstehe leider nicht warum "Jemand bei der Garantie beide Augen zugedrückt hat"? Es sieht doch ziemlich nach Materialfehler aus.
> 
> Mich würde gerne interessieren, ob Du "nur" einen neuen Rahmen über Bergamont bekommen hast oder ob auch die "Umbaukosten" übernommen wurden. Sprich Montage der "alten" Komponenten  an den neuen Rahmen.
> ...



Die Garantie ist ein freiwilliges Angebot der Herstellers an den Kunden, wie und in welchem Umfang er diese ausgestaltet, ist seine Sache, bzw. akzeptiert der Kunde die entsprechenden Garantiebedingungen mit Kauf.

Ergo: stand beim Kauf in den Garantiebedinungen: "Du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen, der Rest ist dein Problem" ist das halt so, stand drin "Du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen und wir bauen dir den alten Krempel kostenlos um", hast du auch Anspruch darauf.

Vorher lesen soll helfen hinterher Enttäuschungen zu vermeiden!


----------



## Teguerite (8. Juni 2011)

Ob das auch so ausgegangen wäre wenn direkt angefragt worden wäre, anstatt über das Forum hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

@othu: Soweit hast du vollkommen recht. Klar wie und was der Hersteller über die Garantie abwickelt ist unterschiedlich und sollte soviel wie möglich sein um einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Allerdings muss man dann auch mit solchen Sachen rechnen.

Auch beachten muss man noch die Gewährleistung, wenn innerhalb dieser etwas passiert MUSS der Händler das wieder richten. Nachbessern usw. und das ohne Kosten für den Kunden. Ein Rahmenbruch aufgrund von materialfehlern ist zB ein Grund der schon vor Kauf bestanden hat und muss im Rahmen der Gewährleistung behoben/ersetzt werden.
Da mein Rahmen sich noch in der Gewährleistung befindet ist der Händler sowieso dazu verpflichtet nachzubessern bzw das defekte Teil auszutauschen. Da ist dann nur die Frage, bestand der Mängel schon vor dem kauf oder nicht.

@Teguerite: Das is ne gute Frage, aber dass Bergamont hier vertreten ist, sich so schnell gemeldet hat und alles so reibungslos über die Bühne ging stimmt mich schon sehr positiv über die Marke.
Kenn dass von anderen Sachen bei denen das Teil schonmal n halbes Jahr quer durch die Weltgeschichte wandert bis man es auf garantie ersetzt bekommen hat.


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Also grad endlich dazu gekommen mim Händler zu telefonieren. Der hat irgendwas von Kulanz geredet da der Schaden nicht eindeutig zu identifizieren war.

Brings Bike jetzt gleich hin. Nur leider gibts den Evolve 5.9 Rahmen nichtmehr.
Dafür wartet jetzt ein Contrail MGM auf mich. Und ich muss Teilkosten vom Umbau übernehmen, also alle Teile vom alten Rahmen die an den neuen nich ranpassen muss ich übernehmen, ich hoff mal dass alles passt.

Weiß da jemand was evtl nich passen könnte? Gemoetriedaten hab ich nicht im Kopf aber die lassen sich ja finden. Evolve 5.9 und Contrail MGM

Ich seh grad, das größte Problem könnte werden dass der neue Rahmen auf ne 120mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, wenn ich da jetzt nur 100mm reinhau dürfts böse werden oder?


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> @othu: Soweit hast du vollkommen recht. Klar wie und was der Hersteller über die Garantie abwickelt ist unterschiedlich und sollte soviel wie möglich sein um einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Allerdings muss man dann auch mit solchen Sachen rechnen.
> 
> Auch beachten muss man noch die Gewährleistung, wenn innerhalb dieser etwas passiert MUSS der Händler das wieder richten. Nachbessern usw. und das ohne Kosten für den Kunden. Ein Rahmenbruch aufgrund von materialfehlern ist zB ein Grund der schon vor Kauf bestanden hat und muss im Rahmen der Gewährleistung behoben/ersetzt werden.
> Da mein Rahmen sich noch in der Gewährleistung befindet ist der Händler sowieso dazu verpflichtet nachzubessern bzw das defekte Teil auszutauschen. Da ist dann nur die Frage, bestand der Mängel schon vor dem kauf oder nicht.



Dann viel Spaß beim Beweisen der Tatsache, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand (Beweisumkehr bei der Gewährleistung nach 6 Monaten).
Im übrigen Bezog sich mein Post auf den Kommentar von "grasshoppa" und der beschwerte sich über den Hersteller (Garantie) und nicht über den Händler (Gewährleistung).


Rock Shox Gabeln kann man übrigens häufig traveln, nur falls du jetzt eine hast solltest du das als Option prüfen.


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Ja ich wollt das mit der Gewährleistung und Garantie nur nochmal erzöhlen 

Hab ne RockShox Recon, ich glaub SL


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

okay, die recon gibt es bis 120mm, also solltest du die vermutlich traveln können.


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Cool danke, und wie läuft sowas, hab das noch nie gehört. Ah müsste aber Modell 2009 sein, nicht die aktuelle


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

Versprechen kann ich es dir nicht, kenne weder das Modell, noch die Gabel.
Bei vielen RS Gabeln muss du aber nur die linke Seite aufschrauben und einen Spacer rausnehmen (2Spacer=80mm, 1Spacer=100mm, kein Spacer=120mm).
Hier z.B. Anleitung für eine Reba:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2564708&postcount=3

Oder einfach mal nach "recon traveln" googlen.
Oder den Bergamont Support/deinen Händler fragen, es gibt auch RS OEM Gabeln die sich nicht traveln lassen!


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Ok werd dann nachher gleich mal nachfragen, sitz schon in der Bahn zum Händler


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (8. Juni 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> Also grad endlich dazu gekommen mim Händler zu telefonieren. Der hat irgendwas von Kulanz geredet da der Schaden nicht eindeutig zu identifizieren war.
> 
> Brings Bike jetzt gleich hin. Nur leider gibts den Evolve 5.9 Rahmen nichtmehr.
> Dafür wartet jetzt ein Contrail MGM auf mich. Und ich muss Teilkosten vom Umbau übernehmen, also alle Teile vom alten Rahmen die an den neuen nich ranpassen muss ich übernehmen, ich hoff mal dass alles passt.
> ...



Hi, möchte dir nur nahelegen, dich nicht komplett über den tisch ziehen zu lassen. nach deutschem verbraucherrecht hast du ganz eindeutig das recht, einen adequaten wechselrahmen einzufordern. wenn das rad 1 jahr alt ist und sich bei pipifax zusammenfaltet ist die frage nach dem grund beim support zu klären.
Wenn also keine schuld beim käufer festzustellen ist, BIST DU NICHT VERPFLICHTET EINEN KOMPLETT ANDEREN/SCHLECHTEREN/HÄSSLICHEREN RAHMEN ZU AKZEPTIEREN UND DANN AUCH NOCH AUFPREISE FÜR NICHT PASSENDE TEILE ZU ÜBERNEHMEN! sieht der wechselrahmen rosa oder andersweitig kacke aus, lass dich gleich auszahlen. dann kannst du gleich nach dem anderen, gewünschten rahmen ausschau halten. Wenn der besagte Herrsteller/Fahradladen dich WIRKLICH zufriedenstellen möchte, MUSS ER ZWANGSLÄUFTIG abhilfe schaffen, auszahlen oder ein adequaten wechsel vorschlagen. so einfach ist das.

p.s. babylonische Verbaucherrechte bekommst du auch billiger(china ect)
p.p.s stimmst du einem minderwertigen wechsel+zuzahlungen zu, bist du selber schuld


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Also der Rahmen ist sicherlich nicht der schlechtere, Farbe ist matt schwarz. Such mal nach Bergamont Contrail MGN, der Neupreis von diesem Modell liegt als Komplettrad Ã¼ber dem kompletten Neupreis meines Bikes.
Was dann mit den Kosten auf mich zukommt mÃ¼ssen wir mal sehen. Wenn zB n neuer DÃ¤mpfer rein muss kann ich den alten immernoch verkaufen. Ist ja erst ein Jahr alt. 

Aber btw was meint Bergamont dazu? Muss der HÃ¤ndler alle Teile Ã¼bernehmen oder ist es rechtens dass mir das teilweise in Rechnung gestellt wird? Ich mein 100â¬ wÃ¤ren ja noch ok, aber 800 wÃ¤re ich nicht bereit zu lÃ¶hnen.

Aber nicht falsch verstehen, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ging das auf Kulanz, bin froh dass ich Ã¼berhaupt was bekommen habe, aber ich kann halt nicht mehrere hundert Euro fÃ¼r neue Teile ausgeben. Deshalb interessiert es mich ob der HÃ¤ndler nicht auch die neuen Teile Ã¼bernehmen muss, bei normaler GewÃ¤hrleistung muss ich ja auch nichts zahlen nur weil der passende Rahmen nicht da ist


----------



## bergamont (8. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche das mal in möglichst kurzen Worten, wengleich ich nach der Lektüre einiger Posts hier einen ganzen Roman schreiben könnte 

Bei Kulanzleistungen ist es generell immer so, dass ein Händler versuchen wird dem Kunden so weit irgend möglich entgegen zu kommen und eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung finden möchte. Wieviel Zuzahlung das genau bedeuten DARF vermag ich nicht zu sagen, klar ist aber wohl, dass sich so etwas immer nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit des aktuellen Falles richten sollte.
Da wir aber hierzu bis jetzt nur über ungelegte Eier reden, da ja noch gar keine konkreten Zahlen vorliegen, schlage ich vor nochmal die Ansage von Jehle abzuwarten. Sollte es - was ich nicht annehme - komplett utopisch sein, kann man das dann immer noch diskutieren.

Was den Austausch selbst angeht, denke ich, dass in diesem Fall absolut kein Nachteil durch die Lieferung eines anderen, deutlich höherwertigen, Rahmen neueren Baujahres entsteht. Es wird wohl jedem klar sein, dass wir unmöglich alle Rahmentypen und -größen der vergangenen Jahrgänge auf Lager haben, bzw. kurzfristig produzieren können. Daher ist leider nicht immer der Austausch gegen das exakt gleiche Modell möglich. Dies kompensieren wir dann aber durch die Lieferung jüngerer Baujahre und/oder höherwertiger Modelle, ob dies zum Nachteil der Kunden ist, darf jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Zur Federgabel:
Die Recon lässt sich über die Solo-Air Einheit in drei Stufen traveln, die Anleitung dafür gibt es hier bei SRAM auf Seite 43/44. Ist keine Weltraumfahrt und sicher auch nicht teuer, wenn man es machen lässt.

PS:
Würde man die entsprechenden Paragraphen, die die Sachmängelhaftung regelen, knallhart auslegen, wäre Jehle gar nicht ohne weiteres in der Lage im Rahmen der Gewährleistung den Mangel zu beheben. Der Rahmen ist ja gar nicht mehr verfügbar. Also wird nun versucht kulant eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden. Die Alternative wäre eine Wandlung - also Geld zurück (abzgl.  Wertminderung) - aber wäre Se7enair damit denn wirklich gedient?

PPS:
All dies wohlgemerkt vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Schadensbild auf eine Überlastung des Rahmens hindeutet.

Wurden jetzt doch keine wirklich kurzen Worte - sorry


----------



## Se7enair (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, also Bike steht bei Jehle, der Verantwortliche war leider nicht mehr im Haus, ich werde morgen anrufen und versuchen den Rest zu klären. 

Aber du kannst mir ja eventuell sagen was nicht passen könnte, wenn jemand die Geometriedaten hat dann wohl der Hersteller. 

Und mit dem Ersatzrahmen bin ich soweit aufjedefall zufrieden ist ja n besserer.


----------



## bergamont (9. Juni 2011)

Klar, haben wir.

Geometrie vom Evolve 5.9 gibt es hier: http://www.bergamont.de/Admin/uploads/documents/165/Geometrien2009erBikes.pdf

und vom Contrail MGN hier: http://www.bergamont.de/GetFile.aspx?bikIDRahmen=37478

Soweit ich das erkenne, passt die Gabel, umgebaut auf 130mm. Sattelstütze (27,2 zu 31,6mm), Steuersatz (semi zu taperd) und Dämpfer (185 zu 200mm) müssten aber getauscht werden.


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Ok top, Stütze und Steuersatz sind ja nicht so teuer. Dämpfer wird was größeres, mal gucken was ich hier noch finde, dann brauch ich keinen neuen kaufen.

Ansonsten gibt es da ne Empfehlungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Juni 2011)

Hätte nen Vivid Air (gebaucht) und nen Manitou Evolver ISX-6 (neu) in 200x57 abzugeben...


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Wieviel hättest den gerne?


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Also grad nochmal telefoniert, Gabel und Dämpfer werden erstmal vom alten übernommen.
Das traveln der Gabel mach ich selber, darf mit nem Kumpel in ne Bikewerkstatt da mach mer des. Dämpfer werd ich mir in Ruhe was ordentliches suchen und den dann auch selbst wechseln.

Aber gibts was dagegen einzuwenden erstmal vorne mit 100mm und hinten mit dem 185er zu fahren?


----------



## HanzOberlander (9. Juni 2011)

Kann man dem Herrsteller hoch anrechnen, dass sie dir einen besseren rahmen anbieten. kennt man eher andersrum, wenn es irgendwo nicht passt.
würde gerne wissen wie viel du wiegst, Se7enair.


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Auf die Frage hab ich schon gewartet 
Ich hab 80kg bei 186cm Körpergröße, Rahmen war XL und die Dämpfer entsprechend des Gewichts eingestellt.


----------



## HanzOberlander (9. Juni 2011)

80kg ist wirklich nicht viel. Wenn es kein materialfehler ist, wäre ich sehr skeptisch im bezug auf das teil.gesundheit geht vor.  mfg m


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Nuja ob Materialfehler oder nich is mir jetzt eig. egal, ich hab dank super Service extrem schnell einen sehr guten neuen Rahmen bekommen der umgebaut wenns gut läuft morgen wieder in meinen Händen ist. 
Seit "Meldung" des Unfalls sind jetzt gut 3 Wochen vergangen, da kann sich manch anderer mal ein Beispiel nehmen wie guter Service aussieht.


----------



## HanzOberlander (9. Juni 2011)

bin immernoch geflasht, dass du einen besseren rahmen bekommen hast. da hat Bergamont echt einige Herzchen verdient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ride on.


----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Ich glaubs auch erst wenn ich das Teil in HÃ¤nden halte.

Wobei wenn ich ehrlich bin seh ich am Rahmen zB zum Treesome irgendwie kaum nen unterschied, kanns sein dass der Rahmen fÃ¼r die Fullys ziemlich gleich ist und die sich echt nur in der Ausstattung unterscheiden?

â¬: Ok das Treesome ist doch etwas anders, aber das Fastlane sieht dem Contrail sehr Ã¤hnlich


----------



## bergamont (9. Juni 2011)

Spricht nichts dagegen das Bike erstmal mit 100/100mm zu fahren. Kritisch wird es immer nur bei Federwegen, die länger als vorgesehen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (9. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, ja n neuer Dämpfer ist so gut wie gekauft, der Händler hatte leider nichts da was ich mir momentan leisten kann. Und die Gabel wird so bald wie möglich getravelt


----------



## Se7enair (10. Juni 2011)

Jehle hat gerade angerufen, Bike ist fertig, 88â¬ ohne den DÃ¤mpfer. 
Werds gegen spÃ¤ter abholen und nochmal Probefahren ob alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## Se7enair (10. Juni 2011)

@Bergamont: der Händler hat gerade nochmal angerufen, ich hab keinen Contrail sondern nen Fastlane Rahmen bekommen, war das von Anfang an der? Weil wir ja die ganze Zeit über einen Contrail geschrieben haben und nie irgendwas kam das es gar kein Contrail ist. Wo liegt jetzt der Fehler?


----------



## bergamont (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Se7enair,

die Info, dass ein Contrail Rahmen geliefert wird kam ja von Dir. Ich habe den Typ nicht nochmal verifiziert - hätte ich vielleicht machen sollen 

Mit einem Fastlane kannst Du aber Deinen Dämpfer weiter fahren, Du hast dann 100mm Federweg hinten. Theoretisch könntest Du auch 115mm daraus machen, dann bräuchtest Du einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## Se7enair (10. Juni 2011)

Ja ich hatte die Info so von Jehle, nuja das Bike liegt nun im Kofferraum und kommt wieder zu mir. 

Wollts nur wissen weil ich mir hier im Forum jetzt schon einen anderen Dämpfer gekauft habe. Mal hoffen dass ich das rückgangig machen kann.

Bin grad unterwegs deshalb kann ich nicht nachschauen, das Fastlane fährt Standartmåßig auf 100 vorne und 100 hinten oder?


----------



## bergamont (12. Juni 2011)

Je nach Modell sind es 105 oder 115mm hinten und 100mm Federweg vorne.


----------



## Se7enair (12. Juni 2011)

So war heut das erste mal wieder draußen. Bin absolut zufrieden, alles ordentlich verbaut und der Rahmen ist auch top.

Dann mal ein riesen Dankeschön und ein Lob für den guten unkomplizierten Service. nach 3 Wochen alles gereglt ist verdammt gut kenn das auch wesentlich länger.


----------



## basti138 (12. Juni 2011)

Fooootoooos


----------



## Se7enair (12. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (12. Juni 2011)

Ja klar, auch noch den MGN
Glaub, ich fahr auch mal in nen Graben - wo war der genau


Na ja, bis aufs Klebeband am Sattel siehts so aus, als war es schon immer so


----------



## Se7enair (12. Juni 2011)

ja ansich unterscheidet sich der MGN ja nicht vom normalen, da kommt der Preis ja durch die Komponenten zustande. Aber er sieht wesentlich geiler aus 

Ja Sattel wird bei Gelegenheit mal getauscht hab nur noch keinen gefunden, und es fährt sich so auch gut


----------



## basti138 (12. Juni 2011)

Fährt sich sicherlich gut - die Sachen passen auch zusammen.
Beim Contrail hätte es merkwürdig ausgesehen mit den 100mm.

Der Spacerturm - wie kommst du zurecht mit der Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## Se7enair (13. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt läufts ganz gut, hatte heute leider keine Möglichkeit nen Trail zu fahren da ich momentan nicht Zuhause bin und hier keine Trails kenne. Aber ansich fühlt es sich besser an als der alte Rahmen.


----------

